# Adding outdoor lights to a brick wall



## spartan1979 (Jun 7, 2010)

We have brick facades on both sides of our garage and I'd like to add lights to both sides.  Do I have to cut holes in the brick to hold junction boxes?  Thanks.


----------



## CraigFL (Jun 7, 2010)

Sometimes lights mount on the brick with a piece of conduit back to the J-Box mounted on the stud.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 7, 2010)

You may not even need junction boxes.  Run your wire through the wall and make your connections inside the fixture which would double as the lamp base and junction box.


----------

